# The Presidencia Cuban Cigar



## Igor (Jul 11, 2008)

This is another cigar gifted to me that I have not tried yet. Its called the Cuban Republica Presidencia. Its also very rare and supposedly only handed out by the Cuban government to heads of state that visit Cuba. Has anyone tried this or have any more info on it?


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

WOW you must have some powerful friends.:SM


----------



## jettro (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi - just thought i would add what i have heard on this cigar
Also just got introduced to this at the lanesborough hotel in London
Apparently they are given by the Cuban government to only heads of State. they are very expensive (keeping in mind hotel mark ups), but are sold for £300 a cigar


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Maybe this ought to be moved to the Habanos section since it is a CC. Just sayin'


----------

